# Anyone know the scoop on Mosquito Shield?



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

So one of my neighbors told my wife today they got a quote from this franchise called Mosquito Shield and they quoted her $500 for the season. She laughed that she knows I spray, it works and it costs nowhere near $500. I looked at their website and they basically spray the property with some solution using a mist sprayer. What caught my attention was the formulation they claim... they say its 99.97% natural. I thought to myself, wow, they get good results with spraying with natural stuff (they show pictures of garlic, cedar bark, etc). Then I realized.... wait. I mix 0.2 oz of Demand CS or Talestar P with 1 gallon of water. Thats 99.84% natural! Are these guys pulling over a massive scam on people? Pretending this is natural stuff and dousing peoples properties with chemicals??? And ripping them off in the meantime? My treatments probably run me $10 a season and my property is twice the size of hers.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

They could be using a mix mostly made of Mosquito Barrier, which is just garlic extract. I use a combo of that and Talstar myself.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

massgrass said:


> They could be using a mix mostly made of Mosquito Barrier, which is just garlic extract. I use a combo of that and Talstar myself.


Do you tank mix them or spray separately?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

gm560 said:


> massgrass said:
> 
> 
> > They could be using a mix mostly made of Mosquito Barrier, which is just garlic extract. I use a combo of that and Talstar myself.
> ...


I throw both in the backpack sprayer together and have at it.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

massgrass said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > massgrass said:
> ...


I am going to try this but with Bifen XTS and garlic extract. Can you provide how much garlic and what kind? I am thinking to mix one gallon to start.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I use the recommended 4oz/gallon of Mosquito Barrier brand garlic extract. I've bought it from amazon and ebay with no problems. For the Talstar, I use 0.5oz/gallon although the instructions you can use twice that amount if you have tons of mosquitos.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I should also note that the yard smells like a pizzeria after you spray the garlic stuff.


----------

